# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  عند إكتمال القمر ،،

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

السؤال هو...

ماذا يحدث في جسدك عند اكتمال القمر !!!

الاجابه هى

عند اكتمال القمر يكون ساطعاً ويسمى بدراً أي في أيامه الـ 13-14-15
يصبح عندها جسم الإنسان مليء بالسوائل ويتهيج دمه وفي هذه الحالة تكون نفسية 
الشخص متقلبة وغير منتظمة لوحظ في ألمانيا وبريطانيا وأمريكا في هذه الفترة يكثر الناس في البارات وأماكن شرب الخمر وتزداد همجيتهم وتصرفاتهم الغريبة ( متقلبي المزاج )...


وأيضا اتضح لهم أن معدلات الجرائم وحالات الإنتحار وحوادث السيارات المهلكة مرتبط باكتمال دورة القمر!!,كما أشارت الدراسات إلى أن أكبر نسبة للطلاق والمخاصمات العنيفة في عدة مدن تكون في منتصف الشهر عند اكتمال القمر.



فأصبحت الشرطة تستعد في هذه الأيام أكثر من غيرها تحسبا لحدوث أي مشكله ما.


والسبب فى حدوث كل هذا أن التكوين البشرىء لجسم الانسان 80% من الماء و20 % من المواد الصلبة وهذا مشابة تقريبا لتكوين الأرض لنفس النسب ومما لا شك ولا جدال فية أن القمر يؤثر على الماء الموجود على سطح الكرة الأرضية بالمد والجزر وبالمثل فهو يؤثر على تركيز الماء فى الجسم البشرى فى مناطق دون غيرها بمعنى اخر حدوث مد وجزر للماء الموجود داخل جسم الأنسان وبالتالى يتبعها تغير فى كمية أفراز الهرمونات وتركيزها الذى ينتج عنة تغير فى الناحية النفسية مما ينتج عنة قرارات وأفعال وأعمال قد تكون مزعجة او طيبة طبقا للحالة التى عليها الأنسان من مد وجزر.


قام احد العلماء بدراسة الحالة النفسية لدى بعض هؤلاء الناس واتضح أن الناس في هذه الفترة تزيد نسبة السوائل الموجودة في أجسامهم مما يؤدي إلى تصرفات غير محمودة هنا تتضح الحكمة من صيام الأيام البيض لان الصيام ينشط مع وجود السوائل في الجسم.


وأيضاً تتضح الحكمة من تحديد أوقات الحجامة في الأيام 19-18-17 لأنه في هذه الأيام يكون الدم قد وصل إلى مرحله الهيجان بعدها يبدأ بالسكون.


صيام الأيام البيض من كل شهر قمري (15،14،13)فلعل من الحكمة فى هذا ان الصيام بما فيه من امتناع عن تناول الماء يعمل على خفض نسبة الماء في الجسم خلال هذه الفترة التى يبلغ تأثير القمر فيها على الإنسان مداه، فيكتسب الإنسان من وراء ذلك الصفاء النفسي والإستقرار ،ويتفادى تأثيرالجاذبيه، وفي ذلك من الإعجاز العلمى للسنة ما فيه.


فسبحان الله إن الصوم وسيلة للسيطرة على قوى النفس حتى لا يقع في معصية ، فيتقرب إلى الله به ، ويسيطر على قوى جسده ونزعاتها.وتحصل له بذلك الراحة والصحة النفسية التى يتمناها كل إنسان فسبحان الله.ما اعظم صنعه وتدبيره .

لا اله الا انت ربي سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .
سبحان الله (وماقدروا الله حق قدره)

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

سبحان الله على قدرته 
يسلمو صديقة

----------


## محمد العزام

حقائق علمية نكتشفها كل يوم وربما تكون قريبة من الخيال واللاواقع 
 كله مسخر بقدرة الله تعالى 


مشكورة صديقة على ماقدمتي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مروركمآ الاروع الوردة الاردنيه وزميلي ،، 
 :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## دموع الغصون

سبحان الله 
حكم جديدة تتضح للعالم أجمع واعجاز جديد في ديننا الحنيف 
معلومات قيمة و مفيدة 
الله يعطيكِ ألف عافية

----------

